# Why do girls now days like feminish looking guys?



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

Well i noticed this thing that alot of girls now days are into feminish looking guys i mean you see them everywhere those,skinny(or fit) smoothishs and with a kinda fancy longish haircuts or emoish look guys, and girls are just all over them you see it on facebook and all kinds of internet sites and also in real life, and ou can see it even in the celebrtie world and those guys are adored by girls everywhere.
and now whats the deal with that:sus?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Well this kinda sucks seeing as I've been working most of my life to look _more_ masculine.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Well, I think the whole 'skinny jeans' thing is much more about fashion than anything. Liking a guy for being trendy -- but plenty of girls don't like skinny jeans on *anyone*, so it really depends on who you ask.

The hair is more of a fashion thing too...
Actually-- I'll just say that guys who are trendy WILL get attention because they are like lifesized dolls. They are pretty.
I think they're pretty!
Another reason guys who take on the 'emo' style could be liked by girls is that they are automatically perceived to be sensitive and artistic. Lots of girls like sensitive guys, right?
Sensitivity is sexy, apparently.

There is a difference between looking feminine and looking 'clean' though.
The "metro-sexual" look of being clean cut-clean shaven is nice. It doesn't make a guy really look less masculine; just more like he takes care of himself/ is higher class.

The only guy I'd ever been _sexually_ attracted to, though-- was a big hairy manly man.
You happy?
It's true. My one and only ex was very masculine. Beard. Not too skinny. Sweat smelled like malt vinegar. Obsessed with cars. Dirt under his fingernails. Masculine!
haha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Is that really these days? Did you ever see the sweater boys (gosh 50s 60s about). I don't know. It seems most women like that look. Personally, I'm into a more rugged looking man. A little rough with strong masculine features and a little facial hair.

It's funny. I like to look at a pretty man and I think I'd like to draw him, but I'm not physically attracted to that look (not that I care much when I get to know a guy).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perhaps your view is based on a small specific population of people where their age and fashion sense is leaned more towards that type of look and style. I think it's a bit of an over generalization to say that it's become the norm but I suppose like anything, styles change over time, almost like a fad but I can't see how someones raw attractiveness to someone else would be changed for no real reason at all.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

There are a few theories. Economic prosperity :in times of economic hardship, some researchers believe women gravitate towards more masculine men as their features indicate high levels of dopamine/testosterone and the likeliness of them being good providers. Feminism/gender equality : since modern women are more likely to be independent and to view men as their equals, the 'strong father' that conservatives value is becoming less and less relevant. Birth control :women prefer masculine men when they are ovulating and at their most fertile because if a man can appear both masculine and healthy (testosterone depresses the immune system), he probably has exceptionally good genes. When women are not ovulating, they prefer more feminine looking men because feminine features imply that a man will be caring and sensitive, a good friend and a nurturing father. Supposedly, conservative women tend to prefer more stereotypically masculine men and liberal women prefer more 'feminine' men.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Oh **** I'm like a walking carpet lol


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Sadly, I look more like Elmo, than Emo. Guess I don't pass the mustard. :mum


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a whole scene thing typically. I don't really mind what guys wear, it's their body to dress. Having said that I couldn't deal with a guy looking more feminine than me, no thanks.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

The girls that seem into the feminine looking or artistic guys are usually artistic and or withdrawn themselves. 

It makes me laugh sometimes when people post things like, "Girls, what do you like - macho men or sensitive guys?" Most of the girls here are into the latter since this forum is generally inhibited by artistic, creative, socially withdrawn people (me included to a fair extent). 

I'd guess that most extroverted/party girls probably prefer macho, manlier looking guys that look more like men.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

:blush Err... let's just say I'm not complaining lol.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

You can be manly and still be introverted, artistic, sensitive, etc.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

I like this trend a lot, as it redeems me socially. 
At least, it used to.

Anyway, I'm glad the skinny guys are getting their turn to shine. For probably about 100 years now, the manly men have been pushing these guys around and treating them like sith and kicking sand in their face while walking off with the hot babes... and it was all an accepted fact of life. 

Let them have it!


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

When people say "guys are supposed to be hairy", I stand and question.

I say girls are supposed to be hairy too, but they shave. You know, I think women shouldn't have to shave, it should of never been that way to begin with.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

I am guilty... I like small baby faces... I just like them... All of my crushes on school was baby faces  It has been always like that. I do not know what emo is so I cannot say if it is same as baby face. Yeah and I like long hair on man. Curlies as well but straight shiny hair get me top of the happiness, LOL

Why I like them? Why? Well... ummm... Because they exist? Because my sense of beauty just love to adore them, thats it  Also, kids.. I want good genes for my kids and I keep baby face genes good and small head is easy to labour, LOL


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jlotz123 said:


> When people say "guys are supposed to be hairy", I stand and question.
> 
> I say girls are supposed to be hairy too, but they shave. You know, I think women shouldn't have to shave, it should of never been that way to begin with.


thank god it was :um


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

shale said:


> You can be manly and still be introverted, artistic, sensitive, etc.


Agree with this, I'm attracted to all types of guys.


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

Truthfully I'm into the whole emo/scene look. It takes aesthetics to a whole new level. But when a guy has too many accessories that can be a turn-off. Taste really does change with time, but as Misanthropic said, masculinity will never go out of style because humans exist in order to survive and their security is never guaranteed.

@ jlotz: That's the first time I heard a guy say something so thoughtful.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

jlotz123 said:


> I say girls are supposed to be hairy too, but they shave. You know, I think women shouldn't have to shave, it should of never been that way to begin with.


:nouke


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

jlotz123 said:


> When people say "guys are supposed to be hairy", I stand and question.
> 
> I say girls are supposed to be hairy too, but they shave. You know, I think women shouldn't have to shave, it should of never been that way to begin with.


I actually agree with this, I hate that I'm expected to be hairless just because I'm a girl. And expected not to fart also.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ospi said:


> thank god it was :um


If you in the jungle long before any large civilizations, and you came across two females.

One had hairy legs, like you.

The other had shaven legs.

Who do you think you would go to? More and likely i'm just going to assume the hairy one because you can compare and realize she's just like you. The one with hairless legs would see strange and abnormal.

And somewhere down the time line, someone decided that females should have hairless legs. You wouldn't think it would be strange if they had hairy legs if you grew up around it. You would be so used to it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jlotz123 said:


> If you in the jungle long before any large civilizations, and you came across two females.
> 
> One had hairy legs, like you.
> 
> ...


I agree without a doubt, but it's not like that in the modern world.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

ktbare said:


> I actually agree with this, I hate that I'm expected to be hairless just because I'm a girl. And expected not to fart also.


Doesn't it suck that guys make you like you should be less human? We're still just a bunch of monkeys, we're supposed to be hairy. Could you imagine if apes were smart enough to shave their body hair? Wouldn't it seem so odd on our part?

We would think, what's the point.... they're just animals. Hah, the irony in that.

For me, I have no problem with girls farting. Just like how I don't have a problem with them burping, or urinating, or puking, or eating, or sleeping. It's just another part of being human.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, its all just because its what we've become accustomed to due to society.
And you can say that its gross or whatever for females to have hair, but accept the fact you might not if that's how it had always been.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

**in another alternate reality**

"Ewww gross, did you see her walk by? Omg, she had HAIR on her HEAD!!! So f*****g gross, she should seriously shave that off"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol don't think anyone is denying that we feel that way based on how society has formed over the years.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

I know, but I find it so strange how it's even this way to begin. Or how it could be a thousand other ways. I don't know, maybe i'm just over thinking everything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You are lol. There is no particular reason why, it just is, same reason why anything is like it is, for whatever reason we headed down that particular path rather than another.


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

You're not over-thinking. You're just using your brain properly by questioning the things around you.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

All women are secretly lesbians?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

jlotz123 said:


> If you in the jungle long before any large civilizations, and you came across two females.
> 
> One had hairy legs, like you.
> 
> ...


It started when shorter skirts and tops that show armpits came into fashion. I know, ridiculous, right? :roll

Let's hope that more men will be like you (and my boyfriend) and learn that it's not gross if we don't do something that's _*completely* __unnecessary__!!_


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

i mean this types of guys:


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Personally I find facial hair on a man very appealing...I dont really know what most of societys ladies want though compared to me since I lead a pretty sheltered life. Pretty boys dont do much for me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bieber is just a young kid, I don't think he's gone through puberty yet, so it's not his fault.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think young girls' attraction to the Beiber type is a new thing. Remember Jonathan Taylor Thomas?


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> In high school (circa 2002, just before Abercrombie and Fitch stopped being cool), I was into preppy, athletic guys that I had nothing in common with because they were who girls were supposed to like, and I wanted to fit in.... In college (in a big city), it suddenly became cool to like a certain type of skinny, feminine guy. They were what did it for me in the first place, and I was reinventing myself as a hipster at the time.. so yeah.
> 
> I don't think young girls' attraction to the Beiber type is a new thing. Remember Jonathan Taylor Thomas?


wow if you edd long hair on justin he would look like such a cute girl(no **** lol)
i mean **** hes face looks more girlie then alot of girls i see here on he street.
why dont girls go for this guy


----------



## cblack (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally i dont like guys that are like that, unless there personallity is good. I hate guys that try too hard on there appearance, and that look in the mirror every five seconds!


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

shale said:


> You can be manly and still be introverted, artistic, sensitive, etc.


Gender is a cultural construct and what society _considers _to be 'masculine' is necessarily contrary to being sensitive, artistic, introverted etc. Being single-minded, super-confident (humility is a moral virtue because people who are humble are less likely to view their feelings as more important than the feelings of other people since they don't view themselves as being better than other people, when someone is confident to the point of being egotistical they're less likely to give other people the same respect that they feel they deserve), aggressive, uncaring etc. are considered 'masculine' traits which is why women are stereotyped as being more nurturing and affectionate.

High levels of testosterone decrease a person's capacity to empathize with others and can cause violent and aggressive behavior (increased testosterone is also the result of violent and aggressive behavior). Masculine men have higher levels of testosterone. A stereotypically masculine man might be otherwise kind and sensitive but these aren't 'masculine' traits, not according to the culture we live in.



> You wouldn't think it would be strange if they had hairy legs if you grew up around it. You would be so used to it.


This is true but a preference for hairless females probably caught on because being hairless indicates youth and youth indicates health and fertility. Youth in men isn't as important to most women because men remain fertile until old age. None of these preferences are consciously decided but natural selection favored those men/women who preferred traits that usually implied fertility and/or health.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

shale said:


> You can be manly and still be introverted, artistic, sensitive, etc.


+1.

Me in a nutshell.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

mbp86 said:


> Oh **** I'm like a walking carpet lol


You and me both, buddy, you and me both.

Dudes seem to be into feminine-looking girls these days, too. What gives!


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha, that comment made my day.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

pita said:


> You and me both, buddy, you and me both.
> 
> Dudes seem to be into feminine-looking girls these days, too. What gives!


wow genius did you figure it out all by yourself:clap


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

jlotz123 said:


> Doesn't it suck that guys make you like you should be less human? We're still just a bunch of monkeys, we're supposed to be hairy. Could you imagine if apes were smart enough to shave their body hair? Wouldn't it seem so odd on our part?
> 
> We would think, what's the point.... they're just animals. Hah, the irony in that.
> 
> For me, I have no problem with girls farting. Just like how I don't have a problem with them burping, or urinating, or puking, or eating, or sleeping. It's just another part of being human.


 I just start to worship part of your brains where this came


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I have never seen a feminism looking guy in real life. The only people who wear skinny jeans and have long hair in my school are the punkers. Other than that it's more of a mixed of gang affiliated shaved head and muscular skater type. Girls seem to be all over them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

benyamin said:


> wow genius did you figure it out all by yourself:clap


All by my manly self, yep.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> This is true but a preference for hairless females probably caught on because being hairless indicates youth and youth indicates health and fertility. Youth in men isn't as important to most women because men remain fertile until old age. None of these preferences are consciously decided but natural selection favored those men/women who preferred traits that usually implied fertility and/or health.


What are you ON about? :no

http://www.barnard.edu/history/sample thesis/Kirsten Hansen thesis pdf.pdf

Read. Learn.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> What are you ON about? :no
> 
> http://www.barnard.edu/history/sample thesis/Kirsten Hansen thesis pdf.pdf
> 
> Read. Learn.


It was just a theory, I didn't come up with it.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lumi said:


> I just start to worship part of your brains where this came


Thanks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

benyamin said:


> Well i noticed this thing that alot of girls now days are into feminish looking guys i mean you see them everywhere those,skinny(or fit) smoothishs and with a kinda fancy longish haircuts or emoish look guys, and girls are just all over them you see it on facebook and all kinds of internet sites and also in real life, and ou can see it even in the celebrtie world and those guys are adored by girls everywhere.
> and now whats the deal with that:sus?


Nope, I can't stand that look. Big turn off!


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

benyamin said:


> Well i noticed this thing that alot of girls now days are into feminish looking guys i mean you see them everywhere those,skinny(or fit) smoothishs and with a kinda fancy longish haircuts or emoish look guys...


I can't believe girls would be into "skinny (or fit)" guys. That must be my problem. Time to grow a beard and a beer belly.


----------

